# 1957 Mark I



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I went shooting with my son Saturday and asked him to bring along his Ruger Mark I (although they didn't know it was going to be a "I" when they built it).

We put the target out at 21 feet and he began shooting with the ammo already loaded in the gun's magazine. He shot, gazed at the target, shot again, gazed again, and shot again. He was getting frustrated because he could not see where he had hit the target. No .22 holes in it anywhere. :smt107 

On top of that, he had to eject each round manually.

He was really beginning to think he was a lousy shot and couldn't hit the target at all.

Finally he pulled the target back in. He scratched his head, and began to wonder what was wrong with the target. There were no .22 sized holes in it, but there were thousands of pin-pricks. :smt102 

I quickly set him straight. As soon as I saw the pin pricks, I realized he was shooting with Snake Shot.  

The cartridges weren't ejecting because this shot was set in overly long shells that was crimped at the end. :smt042 

Of course, you needn't ask me why I recognized the problem so quickly. :smt083 

Once we exchanged the rest of the ammo for standard .22 rounds, all went well.

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Never in my life used snake shot in a automatic. Was this his boo-boo or yours??? :buttkick:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

His.

He has a lot to learn about handguns. 

A former FBI agent took him shooting to teach him about semiautos a couple of weeks ago. 

A few days later the guy suggested he buy a revolver instead of a semi-auto. 

He was afraid that might have been a hint.

WM


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

*Wait a minute*

Maybe its mine.

The only handgun we had while he was growing up was a Ruger Blackhawk in .357.

So I guess, I failed to provide much of an education regarding handguns.

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If that is the only mistake you made my hat is off to you. I made a ton of them but I did get the kids out for some shooting when I could. We went through guns, bows and arrows, three and four wheelers, motorcycles and anything else we could get our hands on. We always had something going on.

Best Baldy.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Baldy said:


> If that is the only mistake you made my hat is off to you.


My only mistake?

Go ahead and put your hat back on!

WM


----------

